# Suche Java Framework



## mqt (2. Jul 2011)

Hallo,

Ich suche für ein kommerzielles Java-Projekt/Produkt ein Webframework. Es geht dabei um eine Webanwendung mit Dokumentverwaltung, Diskussionen, Datensatz-Verwaltung etc. Das Ding sollte selber als Server startbar sein (wobei man evtl einen extra Server mitliefern könnte). Die Software muss schlussendlich als Closed Source vertreibbar sein.

Ich habe mich schon einmal grob umgesehen und auch einige Threads in diversen Foren zu der Frage gefunden. Komme da aber nicht wirklich auf einen grünen Zweig.
Ich kann selber Java programmieren - habe es aber in Richtung Web bis jetzt nicht eingesetzt und keinerlei Erfahrung. Bis jetzt habe ich solche Sachen in Ruby on Rails gelöst (MVC-Architektur), was in diesem Fall aber ausscheidet, da man hierfür den Sourcecode offenlegen müsste. 

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen in welche Richtung ich mich da näher umschauen sollte?


----------



## etchniker (4. Jul 2011)

Hallo,

schau dir mal das Google Web Toolkit an.

GRuß
etechniker


----------



## Gast2 (4. Jul 2011)

Geht es dir mehr ums UI???
RichFaces Project Page - JBoss Community
Leading Enterprise Java Web Framework | ZK
Google Web Toolkit - Google Code
Oder für das Backend?
DI(Guice,CDI,Spring..), JPA(Hibernate, EclipseLink...), EJB usw.
In JEE6 steckt auch schon viel drin.
Java EE 6 Technologies


----------

